# Guess who's not coming back?



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2007)

.


----------



## Carol (Nov 8, 2007)

ooooohhh a red shirt


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 8, 2007)

Star Trek 11 .... coming in December of next year ... (if the writer strike doesn't kill it). 

Woo Hoo.


----------



## DArnold (Nov 8, 2007)

I get to beam down with the captain
I get to beam down with the captain
I get to beam down with the captain


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 8, 2007)

There's a writer's strike?  That hasn't been publicised very well (which is ironic in and of itself ).  Perhaps that's why "Of Gods and Men" seems to have stalled?


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 8, 2007)

Note to Ricky...if you wander off behind a rock and think you see something, get the hell away and tell that pointy eared bastard to go look at it himself.  Nothing is surer death than saying "Captain, I think I've found something...."


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone ever figured out why the first and second in command of the ship and the ships ONLY doctor always have to beam down?  What happened if someone OTHER than the red shirt dies??


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 8, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Has anyone ever figured out why the first and second in command of the ship and the ships ONLY doctor always have to beam down? What happened if someone OTHER than the red shirt dies??


 

The show gets cancel


----------



## Lisa (Nov 8, 2007)

I always thought it would be way cool to get an acting job as the one that doesn't come back.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 8, 2007)

Ensign Ricky deserves to die. He has no muzzle control.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 8, 2007)

I've always wondered if the ensign pool drew their landing party members from a lottery, like the Shirley Jackson story.  That would be a great episode of Star Trek.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2007)

It was a good way to get your SAG card if you were a starving actor.

I too, always wondered why it was always the officers who scoped things out - isn't that what the pawns are for?  More pawns, fewer officers ... du-uuuuh.

Oh well, can't complain too much - they went on to manage the wrath of Chew - er, I mean, Kahn. :uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 8, 2007)

Simple explaination for why the original series had the officers always beam down... EGO! "I'm the captin and I get to go! I want my two bestest buddies to go wif me toooo. Oh general order 12 ... (when beaming into a hazardous area no officer shall beam down without armed escort) ... ok who won the ship's lottery? Ricky? Fine... I didn't like how he was moving in on Yeoman Rand anyway!" 

Remember the spoof... Galaxy Quest? They played homage to that very fact as well.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Remember the spoof... Galaxy Quest? They played homage to that very fact as well.


Arrrgh ... Galaxy Quest ... *insert Tim Allen's man-ape sound here* ... a great sleeper B.  I have it in my library - there are so many great subtleties and sub-commentary that is so applicable to the Hollywood genre, self-development, etc. it's uncanny if you look for them.

Something I watch only occasionally but with a wry smile.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 8, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Simple explaination for why the original series had the officers always beam down... EGO! "I'm the captin and I get to go! I want my two bestest buddies to go wif me toooo. Oh general order 12 ... (when beaming into a hazardous area no officer shall beam down without armed escort) ... ok who won the ship's lottery? Ricky? Fine... I didn't like how he was moving in on Yeoman Rand anyway!"
> 
> Remember the spoof... Galaxy Quest? They played homage to that very fact as well.


Warning... geekiness alert!

There was at least one more doctor on the original series Enterprise; Dr. M'benga, who was apparently a specialist in Vulcan medicine.

Beyond that, they did address the issue of the captain going on away missions in the later series.  

So, why did the captains and senior officers go on all the dangerous missions?  Well, there ain't too many shows focusing on "Starman Smith" and "Able Bodied Spaceman Jones"...  That'd be dull except for the occasions when they did get sent somewhere.  "Mr. Scott, this temp gauge is climbing."  "Well, fix it!" or... the even more exciting deck swabbing scene!  And just watching the bridge crew would be just as dell.  "Captain, the away team is off."  "OK."  "Captain, here's the report from the away team; 3 red shirts dead, 1 seriously injured.  Maybe we should've sent someone more important down?"


----------

